# Euro Tripper 6 - February 2/3, 2017 - Ft Myers, FL



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Excited to announce we are back with an even bigger and better event for 2018. ET5 was a massive hit! We are making a few additions and improvements, so sure to be worth checking out!


Www.eurotrippershow.com for tickets and more information. You only need one ticket for the car, regardless of how many people are in the car. (No charge for people, just the car). All cars need a ticket. 

Mutts Nuts( our pre-selection section) applications will begin later, stay tuned for announcements. 

Massive thank you to our Title Sponsors: Airlift Performance, UroTuning, VWoA, and Simply Clean. 

We are also proud to be continuing our Tour Series of dedications. This years event is dedicated to the French VAG scene. We are lucky to be partnered with VW Days event for our dedication.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We sent out Mutts Nuts Final selections past couple of days. 
BUT THERE IS STILL A WHOLE TON OF SPOTS BESIDES MUTTS NUTS. -If you did not apply or were not selected, there are still awesome spots at our event in the other sections. (see map above). -Get your ticket now, save $5 and get in quicker and easier. 
#eurotripper #et6prep

Tickets available at www.eurotrippershow.com


----------

